

How online video domain whitelist/blacklist work? - ddorian43

At many video providers (vimeo plus /iframe embed) you can whitelist/blacklist domains where videos are allowed to play. How does it work?
======
ddorian43
After a long search i found this
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4314635/how-do-vimeo-
yout...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4314635/how-do-vimeo-youtube-etc-
get-referrer-url-in-their-iframes) . Looks like the only way.

